# RLK - Rolek Resources



## mrobert38 (27 August 2007)

This one looks to have potential. It is a spin off from Atlas Iron. Atlas Iron have concentrated all their resources into mining iron ore. The SRR company fact sheet which can be obtained from their website is a good source of information. They are covering areas of the Pilbarra prospecting for gold, silver, zinc, nickel, lead, copper, and uranium. Market Capital is $11.3 million, with $4.4 million in cash. Atlas Iron have 37.8% of the shares.


----------



## Trader Paul (17 September 2007)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*



Hi folks,

SRR ... not much volume yet, but a couple of positive
cycles coming into play later this week, may give this
one a boost ...

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## big sal (4 March 2009)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*

SRR has been travelling under the radar, but it sounds like an interesting prospect, especially with its manganese Baramine Project (see below). It has a decent number of buyers presently stacking up to .05c.

Other positives are it has about $2.4M cash to advance its planned drilling programs in May and AGO holds over 42% of its shares.

It also gets a mention in an article about manganese dated 20 Nov 2008 and is worth a read: 
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,24625849-36418,00.html

See below for some excerpts from a recent February 16 announcement:



> Manganese Exploration Update February 2009
> 
> Shaw River Resources Ltd (“Shaw River”) (“SRR”) is a manganese focused exploration company with three active
> manganese projects in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. Shaw River is currently focusing its activities on
> ...


----------



## big sal (9 April 2009)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*

Found this on you tube of all places while doing a search on SRR – Manganese Exploration Video. You can see the stuff sticking out of the ground! Let’s hope it’s their Mn ground.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97mBnXUxTlc

The excerpt below is taken from SRR’s 6 April 2009 announcement, so looking forward to some drill results to see exactly where this company can go!

“Exploration Intensifies at Baramine Manganese Project
Shaw River Resources Limited (“Shaw River”) (“SRR”) is pleased to advise of substantial progress towards its first drilling campaign at its Baramine Manganese Project in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. The drilling will test high grade manganese targets identified by detailed geological mapping, rock chip samples and a detailed gravity survey. The Baramine Manganese Project is located 80km northwest of the high grade Woodie Woodie manganese mine in similar geology, and has recently returned high grade manganese rock chip sampling results up to 58.5% Mn from close spaced rock chip traverses”


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 April 2009)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*



big sal said:


> Found this on you tube of all places while doing a search on SRR – Manganese Exploration Video. You can see the stuff sticking out of the ground! Let’s hope it’s their Mn ground.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97mBnXUxTlc
> 
> ...




Had a look... pretty intresting, lets hope your right about it being on their ground, amazing what you find out there...


----------



## big sal (2 June 2009)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*

anyone else get onto this one? between Dec '08 and Mar '09 it hovered around the 5c level ... today it sits at 19c


----------



## LeeTV (24 August 2009)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*

The results from the first drilling program, 25th June, at Baramine Manganese Project were quite good I thought. They had a capital raising during the drill of 1.9m so are cashed up and debt free. Shaw River’s major shareholder, Atlas Iron Limited, subscribed for approximately $800,000 to maintain its current shareholding in Shaw River of roughly 42% and since then OMH, a major player in the manganese dept, have been steadily increasing their stake to over 12.5% from 2% in the past 6 months or so. The second drill program at Baramine began on the 10th Aug and the assay results are expected to be available in mid-September. A further follow up drill program is planned to commence later in September. The sp has been tracking sideways now for 4 or 5 weeks with support around 16c and resistance around 18c. After the first lot of drilling the sp shot up to 24c from 7c to fall back to support around 16c. I have a feeling this one is about to run, anyone else have any thoughts? DYOR


----------



## LeeTV (24 August 2009)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*

*Shaw River Resources to follow up exciting manganese discoveries at Baramine in East Pilbara*
_Monday, August 10, 2009_

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...overies-at-baramine-in-east-pilbara-2192.html

Shaw River Resources (ASX: SRR) has commenced a second RC drill program at its prospective Baramine Manganese Project in the East Pilbara.

This drill program is designed to follow up targets generated from both Shaw River’s recent IP survey over Baramine (July 2009) and the drill results announced in June 2009.

Investors may recall in June 2009, Shaw River announced 45 significant manganese drill intersections spread across 14km of exposed target geology in its maiden drilling program over the project. Manganese of over 15% Mn and up to 38.7% Mn was intersected in 16 of the 61 holes drilled.

The drill program confirmed the Company’s exploration model for potential economic deposits of manganese in the project area.

The latest drill program will commence this week and Shaw River plans to complete up to 1,000m of RC drilling. Assay results are expected to be available in mid-September 2009. A further 2,000m follow up drill program is planned to commence later in the September Quarter with assay results expected to be available in late October 2009.

Shaw River’s Baramine Project is located 80km to the north west of the Woodie Woodie Manganese Mine, in similar geology, and is 300km from the Port of Port Hedland.


----------



## happytown (22 December 2009)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*

marketrazon's pick'o'manganesians

picked us up a parcel or 2 this mornin' we did

SRR

shares 198,323,572
options 20,300,000
total 218,623,572
current sp .195
MC $42,631,596.54
cash at hand (as of nov) $6.9M

top 20 s/holders 66.5%, incl AGO 42.7%, OMH 12.5%

upcoming Mn drilling program

Jan '10 Baramine (WA), just completed 43 hole, 4,000m RC program, results expected Jan '10
Jan '10 Drilling program at Butre Project, Ghana (Africa, option to acquire)
Feb '10 Drilling program at 701 Mile Project (WA)
Mar '10 Drilling program at Skull Springs Project (WA)
Apr '10 Drilling program at Baramine Project (WA)
May '10 Drilling program at Dingo Creek Project (WA)
May '10 Drilling program at Mt Minnie Project (WA)

marketrazon has landed


----------



## happytown (10 January 2011)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*

this quarter is looking positive for SRR

maiden jorc resource for barramine expected - current expl target 10-15Mt @ 18-25% Mn with recent met tests showing beneficiation upgrade to 43% Mn via dense media and gravity separation

dense media separation available at nearby OMH's Bootu Creek mine or Consolidated's Woodie Woodie - OMH approx 11% s/holder in SRR (AGO Major s/holder with approx 45%)

drilling programs at barramine (WA) as well as butre in Ghana (where a jorc resource is being fast-tracked for 2011)

due diligence ongoing on Otjo project in Namibia, with potential Mn production in 2012


----------



## happytown (17 February 2011)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*

unsurprisingly srr has been attracting interest of late

by mid-year will have moved form zero jorcs to three-o jorcs

we are talking mn here

maiden jorc inferred resource at otzojondu (namibia) in march 2011
feas study at otzojondu commencing in march 2011
maiden jorc inferred resource at butre (ghana)  in H1 2011
maiden jorc inferred resource at barramine (wa) in H1 2011
maiden jorc reserve at otzojondu in H1 2011
mn production at otzojondu early 2012

and these are at three of seven of shaw's mn projects

a hidden potential gem is in nt at the british co islands (6 applications, 2 granted) - cretaceous units that host the groote (mn) and gove (bauxite) deposits


----------



## adobee (21 February 2011)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*



happytown said:


> unsurprisingly srr has been attracting interest of late
> 
> by mid-year will have moved form zero jorcs to three-o jorcs
> 
> ...




SRR getting some good interest this morning ..
looks like someone has leaked something about one of the above mentioned..  maybe the maiden jorc.. they better get it out soon or call a trading halt ..


----------



## happytown (21 February 2011)

*Re: SRR - Shaw River Resources*



adobee said:


> SRR getting some good interest this morning ..
> looks like someone has leaked something about one of the above mentioned..  maybe the maiden jorc.. they better get it out soon or call a trading halt ..




could be a jorc-related leak
could be hartleys recent brief report
could be a newsletter reco
could be early buying today on t/a
could be something else entirely

the slew of significant news due H1 and likely mn producer in early 2012 potentially bode well

most of todays action early, finished up (at 12-month high, but down off intra-day high)


----------



## springhill (11 July 2012)

Shares on Issue 451.6 million
Options on Issue (Av. Ex. Price 20.9 cents) 73.7 million
Market Capitalisation @ 2.5c - $11.3 million
Cash (as at 1 March 2012) $1.1 million
Enterprise Value $10.2 million

Atlas Iron Ltd (ASX: AGO) 45.4%
OM Holdings Ltd (ASX: OMH) 8.0%
Top 40 74.7%


*Exploration Drilling Results at the Otjozondu Project, Namibia*

HIGHLIGHTS
● Shaw River Manganese Limited (ASX: SRR) commenced a drilling program in April, 20121 on its 75.5% owned Otjozondu Manganese Project (Otjo) in Namibia, to increase the mineral resource base2.
● Shaw River is pleased to announce the initial exploration drilling results from 20 of 99 holes completed at the Company's flagship Otjozondu Project (Otjo). The drill program is aimed at testing for additions to previously reported mineral resources and new zones of mineralisation. The assay results received are from three areas, North Bosrand, a previously reported mineral resource area2 and two new areas of exploration, Labusrus “S” bend and Kopje.
● Some of the high grade intercepts, using a 30% manganese cut-off, are significant because of the potential for this material to be used as Direct Shipping Ore (DSO) (Table 1).
o Labusrus “S” Bend
 OTRC0031 – 8m at 39.1% Mn
 OTRC0032 – 6m at 38.1%
 OTRC0033 – 6m at 41.0% and 6m at 45.7% Mn
 OTRC0035 – 2m at 45.4% Mn
 OTRC0038 – 7m at 35.9% Mn
o Kopje
 OTRC0045 – 3m at 38.7% Mn
 OTRC0047 – 2m at 41.0% Mn
 OTRC0048 – 2m at 46.5% Mn
 OTRC0050 – 3m at 41.2% Mn
Future project studies will assess the opportunity for DSO.
● Shaw River has now completed 5,773 metres or 52% of the planned program and is on track to complete this program by the December Quarter, 2012.
● The drilling program has been paused to allow assessment of these results and to determine the priorities for the next phase of drilling. The program is expected to recommence in mid-August and is on track to be completed by the December Quarter, 2012.

*Otjo Project - Namibia*
•Current JORC resource 10.7 Mt grading 22.2% Mn (including 3.8Mt Indicated Resource at 21.9% Mn) from 4 of 7 historically drilled prospects
•Otjozondu Manganese Field extends over 144km of strike, with only 15% drill tested
•Resource calculated on only 7% of the field’s known strike length
•World class Exploration Target of 30Mt – 50 Mt grading 23% to 27% Mn
•Resource extension drilling to commence in April 2012
•Field exploration targeting highly prospective greenfield areas
•Resource Growth – targeting 20Mt resource by September 2012


*Butre – Ghanaian Manganese*
•Project located close to world class Nsuta Manganese Project – in production since 1920’s
•Excellent road infrastructure to bulk and container port at Takoradi – ideal location
•Increasing demand for West African Manganese projects due to low contaminants and ideal location of the carbonate ore
•2011 drilling highlights:
 27m at 20.5% Mn
 4m at 22.9% Mn
 9m at 21% Mn
 17m at 19% Mn
•Gold potential to be assessed, with 2010 drilling returning a high grade gold intersection of 2m @ 34.4g/t from 24m



*Baramine – East Pilbara Manganese*
•Located only 80km northeast of the world class Woodie Woodie Manganese Mine
•Exploration target of 10Mt – 15 Mt grading 18% to 25% Mn
•Potential for direct shipping grade discovery
•Simple gravity beneficiation testing indicates:
 Grade of 43% Mn achieved from 20% Mn feed to DMS
 Iron of 10%, low contaminants, including P<0.04%
•10,000m drill program completed in Sept 2011
 New results up to 46% Mn
 4km mineralised structure to be focus of follow up work for resource definition

*Key Objectives for Shaw River in 2012 
*Namibia•Namibia Resource Update including resource category upgrade
 10.7Mt at 22.2% Mn1 released 21 February – 60% increase in resource base
 Includes 3.8Mt Indicated Resource at 21.9% Mn
•Commence further drilling and exploration in Namibia in April 2012
•Resource growth in Namibia – targeting >20Mt resource by September 2012 
Ghana
•Commence additional drilling in Ghana in Q2 to underpin a resource statement 
Australia
•Complete Pilbara resource estimation and beneficiation test results
•Commencement of Pilbara drilling, bulk sampling and economic studies


Does anyone have a manganese explorer worth drawing a comparison with SRR?


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

SRR in trading halt over cap raising.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120712/pdf/427ch09ldfds0m.pdf


----------



## springhill (15 July 2012)

Trading to resume Monday.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120713/pdf/427dkyhsq58q07.pdf


----------



## System (4 October 2018)

On October 4th, 2018, Shaw River Manganese Limited (SRR) changed its name and ASX code to Rolek Resources Limited (RLK).


----------

